# Power plate



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got 2 in my gym they are for stretching but got no a clue how to use them... I seen a few fat birds on it.. But I don't think they got a clue what they doing..
Anyone knows how to use it?
Picture attached


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pure gym crew.... checking in!! 

No idea but i'm interested to find out.....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

waste of time

suppose to do bodyweight squats and press ups on them and the vibrating is suppose to activate more stabilizers

a barbell does everything this piece of s**t can do only 10x better


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's for stretching I think
But feels nice in the balls lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

swole troll said:


> waste of time
> 
> suppose to do bodyweight squats and press ups on them and the vibrating is suppose to activate more stabilizers
> 
> a barbell does everything this piece of s**t can do only 10x better


just so we're clear......

Your not a fan lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> It's for stretching I think
> But feels nice in the balls lol


not seen anyone stretch on them before

some old chinese woman comes up our gym and sits on it going cross eyed and sweaty


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Verno said:


> just so we're clear......
> 
> Your not a fan lol


i might consider using it the day my haemorrhoids need some relief


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Fat bird stay on it for long time...
Nothing it's happening there
Just ass shake lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

swole troll said:


> i might consider using it the day my haemorrhoids need some relief


Kinky!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Old man stretching you see??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Old man stretching you see??


wasnt disputing it mate just said i hadnt seen it


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

It isn't for stretching LOL!

It's a vibration plate designed to help people tone up, they are called flabelos machines I think.. all the adverts say you can lose a dress size in 3 weeks, bullshit!

He isn't stretching, there are lots of different positions you can do on the plate to "target" different areas


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> It isn't for stretching LOL!
> 
> It's a vibration plate designed to help people tone up, they are called flabelos machines I think.. all the adverts say you can lose a dress size in 3 weeks, bullshit!
> 
> He isn't stretching, there are lots of different positions you can do on the plate to "target" different areas


So for lazy people and women ??
Never seen one before I'm Old


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> So for lazy people and women ??
> 
> Never seen one before I'm Old


I have seen men and women using them of all different shapes, sizes and ages, you'll be surprised that even people that are really into fitness and in great shape use them.

How old are you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nearly 40
Don't fell like it

In my gym only fat birds use it 
And today nice old man


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

they dont work. theres plenty of research to show this. waste of time and money


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

F'kin LOL @ this thread!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Nearly 40
> Don't fell like it
> 
> *In my gym only fat birds use it
> And today nice old man*


lol, I think you're a cool guy ‌@Frandeman serious


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol, I think you're a cool guy ‌@Frandeman serious


Cheers man

We will go for beer sometime


----------

